# COLUMBIA HOUSING 2013



## apatchofblue1965 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello,

I was recently accepted into Columbia's School of the Arts Screenwriting/Directing program and I'm currently looking at housing in NY, and since I know I'm not the only one that is interested in finding roommate(s), I thought I'd start a thread for people to possibly find roommates, places to rent, share information about living in the city, etc. I, for example, am interested in living in the UWS, but wouldn't be opposed to living somewhere else, as long as it's not a long commute to Columbia. I'm from TN and I don't know anyone in NY, so I would love to find a roommate or roommates to live with.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello

I received my acceptance notice a couple of days back and I'm trying to wrap my head around all the things that I need to get done now.  Are  you also looking at university housing? Would you know if uni housing is typically cheaper than other options? I guess I'd also be interested in finding roommates if uni housing doesn't work out.


----------

